# Cube touching timer?



## The Cubing Fanatic (Jul 31, 2021)

For some reason I thought there was a rule that says if your cube is touching your timer at the end of a solve you get a +2. However, I can't find the regulation, am I remembering wrong?


----------



## GodCubing (Aug 1, 2021)

I think I remember that too...


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2021)

As far as I can tell the closest rule that exists is that you get a +2 if you put the cube down anywhere other than the mat when you're done inspecting, which would include the timer. Don't believe there's a rule saying anything similar about the end of the solve


----------



## Waffles (Aug 1, 2021)

Matt11111 said:


> As far as I can tell the closest rule that exists is that you get a +2 if you put the cube down anywhere other than the mat when you're done inspecting, which would include the timer. Don't believe there's a rule saying anything similar about the end of the solve


You get a +2 if you are touching the cube after stopping the timer. I got penalised for this back in 2019.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> You get a +2 if you are touching the cube after stopping the timer. I got penalised for this back in 2019.


The question is about the cube touching the timer, not you touching the cube though


----------

